# Rocky Mountain Instinct - Wartung, Teile und sonstige Fragen



## Seal2001 (24. September 2009)

Moin Gemeinde, 

habe mir vor kurzem ein Rocky Instinct gekauft und bin gerade dabei, es ein wenig umzubauen, damit es ein wenig leichter wird und somit besser ;-) 

Zur Stunde ist vorne eine PILOT drin,fliegt raus, Alternative suche ich noch. Was mich aber viel mehr beschäftigt ist die Frage, wie ich die Lager vom Federlement hinten "pflege" - kann man da Kriechöl oder dergleichen verwenden. Das bike stand 4 Jahre, d.h. keine Bewegung. Wackeln oder derartiges tut da nix, alles fest. Quietscht auch nicht und mukt feder auch gut wieder zurück, nur man muss ja schließlich wissen, wie man das Ding wartet oder handhaben soll - kann wer nen Tipp geben? 

Dann b) Welches Baujahr hat mein Rahmen - ich meine 99 - aber bin mir nicht sicher.. kann da noch wer helfen? 

Ach ja, Details bitte über Fotos entnehmen. 

Dank und Gruß

Marcus


----------

